# Motorcycle/4 wheeler mechanic needed



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone know a good 4 wheeler mechanic? I have a 2005 Kawasaki Prarie 360 4x4. The drive belt needs to be changed and the 4 wheel drive doesn't engage/disengage properly, acts like a sensor. Any referrals would be appreciated! Thanks, John 850-232-6256


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Doug, aka BREEZE on the fourm. Call him though. I went by Friday and he looked pretty busy. Don't know how fast you need it.

Be advised, there is a member called "Da Breeze" also. Doug is just "Breeze."


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Contact "Breeze" on here. He is a forum member and has a shop in Pensacola.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

